# Oakley jacket



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just purchased an Oakley Loose Fit jacket from oakleyvault.com. When i read the specs on it online, I was under the impression that it had a 10k waterproof rating. However when i received the jacket, the label attached read that it only has a 5k waterproof rating. I've tried to do some research on it, but have had no luck. Does anybody know for sure? I ride in the PNW so a 5k jacket is not for me. Any help would be appreciated.

Chad


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know for sure.

But is it this one? Oakley Oakley Loose Fit Snow Jacket available online at Oakley Vault

If yes, take a screen shot, pic of your label, and contact them.

If no, find the one you got and do the above.

Good luck.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine is actually the Loose Fit 2 (what a stupid name for a jacket), but it carries the exact same tech as that one. That's my plan for tomorrow, I guess contacting them is the only way to know for sure.


----------

